# Sliver Laced Wyandotte pics..



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Does anyone have current pics of SLWs they can share?More importantly i need to know what hatchery they are from.Thanks


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The 1st group of birds I bought were SLW and I got them from Mt.Healthy Hatchery because I could drive there in less than an hour.It was close to the town where I grew up and it was always there.They were a great bunch of birds but that was in 2001.The only problem I had w/ them was the fact they did not have a large selection of breeds and I wanted something different in later years.I've ordered from Murray McMurray a few times and never had any problems and I know they have all colors of Wyandottes.I got Golden-laced this year and they are awesome birds and smart.They were trained to go back to the coop in less than 5 days where it usually takes 2-3 weeks.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Murray Mc. She loved having her pic taken.


----------

